# Ed Norton's Super Bee Engine Sound



## Castro (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a weird question for anyone that's seen the movie 25th Hour with Ed Norton. You know that sick super bee he's driving in the beginning when they pick up the injured dog? That sound, like a very tinny, drag racer rough idle sound... what kind of cam/exhaust/other modification do you think it has? Anyone know what I'm talking about or have sound clips? I just thought it was great unique sound unlike anything I've heard on the street.


----------

